# Burmese and Bengal - compatible?



## Dextercat (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi. We love the idea of getting a Bengal cat, but I have heard mixed opinions about whether a Bengal kitten would be well received by our two existing Burmese cats. We would hate to upset them, or worse put the kitten any danger (or in fact the two Burmese when the Bengal inevitably outgrows them!). Does anyone have any thoughts, knowledge, experience? Thanks. Kat (strange, that username gone already!)


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello and welcome to our forums. How old your Burmese cats?
I don't have any experience with these two breeds but recall other posts about Bengal cats and how super active they are . Perhaps try to get some info on adult Bengals and their temperament too. Kittens grow up fast.

And please try to read as much as possible about introducing a kitten to other cats. Introductions can be tricky and need to be done gradually. 

What are your cats names? Do you have any photos?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Dextercat , I agree with @Ragdollsfriend, I would do as much research as possible about Bengals before considering getting a Bengal kitten, not just reading but also going to Cat Shows and talking to Bengal breeders.

I have not had a Burmese cat, but I understand that, being closely related to Siamese cats genetically they get very attached to their owners, and may not take kindly to another cat or kitten coming in and bonding with the owner. Though they seem to tolerate other Burmese cats better than cats of a different breed.

I agree it would be terrible to upset your cats, or to have them be hostile to the kitten. And as you say, the Bengal would grow to be a bigger cat than the Burmese, so they could find him/her a threat. And some Bengal cats can be volatile in temperament.

I must admit if I was in your place I would be probably looking for a breed of kitten that was likely to be a safer bet to live with the Burmese, e.g a British Short Hair. BSH are very laid back cats who are usually very tolerant of other cats. But my views are based on many years experience of introducing cats, and as a result I would always opt for a breed (or personality traits) that will stand the best chance statistically of being a harmonious match with the resident cats.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry to post something that is irrelevant to this thread but I am not aware that Siamese and Burmese are related genetically at all.


----------



## Dextercat (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you for all your replies. Yes I definitely intend to do a reasonable amount of research before upsetting these two! I would rather not get a new cat than cause any major problems. Great idea about going to a cat show and speaking to breeders. Having just got home to find half a spewed up mouse spread halfway across the landing, not sure any more cats are a good idea anyway!! My cats are Dexter and Leela, aged 4. Dexter is the most chilled out cat I have ever known. He wouldn't be a problem, but Leela can be quite highly strung! Not sure why they're upside down or how to rectify that one!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

QOTN said:


> Sorry to post something that is irrelevant to this thread but I am not aware that Siamese and Burmese are related genetically at all.


That's interesting  My (very basic) understanding was that in America back in the day the Burmese was originally crossed with the Siamese to produce 'American' Burmese which later became the Tonkinese? European Burmese are a relatively recent thing? Could be completely wrong though!
In my opinion Burmese look nothing like either Siamese or Tonks! If the link to each breed goes back several hundred years is it still considered to be a link?
Genuinely interested


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> That's interesting  My (very basic) understanding was that in America back in the day the Burmese was originally crossed with the Siamese to produce 'American' Burmese which later became the Tonkinese? European Burmese are a relatively recent thing? Could be completely wrong though!
> In my opinion Burmese look nothing like either Siamese or Tonks! If the link to each breed goes back several hundred years is it still considered to be a link?
> Genuinely interested


There is a very brief history of Burmese on the GCCF website www.gccfcats.org/Cat-Breeds/Burmese
I know very little else about Burmese except that the Burmese colour restriction gene is incompletely dominant to the Siamese gene. This is how the Tonkinese was developed and they are a very recent breed compared with others. I remember when they were being developed. At that time they were always a cross between Burmese and Siamese. Tonkinese are definitely genetically a mixture of the two breeds and only recently all possibilities of the crosses have become eligible for competition in GCCF.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

QOTN said:


> Sorry to post something that is irrelevant to this thread but I am not aware that Siamese and Burmese are related genetically at all.


_"Most modern Burmese are descendants of one female cat called Wong Mau, which was brought from Burma to America in 1930 and bred with American Siamese"._

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burmese_cat


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

chillminx said:


> "Most modern Burmese are descendants of one female cat called Wong Mau, which was brought from Burma to America in 1930 and bred with American Siamese"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burmese_cat


I am sure the Siamese gene and temperament must have been bred out of Burmese decades ago. During the 2nd World War there were all sorts of crosses undertaken to preserve breeding lines but we do not think of those mixtures as part of the breeds as they are today. For example, I can trace my foundation Oriental queen back to a chinchilla in 1945 but that does not mean I could recognise any Persian characteristics in any of the Orientals or Siamese I bred. As soon as it was realised that the Burmese colour restriction gene was only incompletely dominant to the Siamese gene, there must have been steps taken to eliminate the colourpoint gene and there must have been other outcrosses or the two breeds would not look so totally different as they do today.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

@Dextercat Dexter and Leela look very sweet together. Thanks for sharing their photo. 
Pardon my curiosity, why a Bengal?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

None of the Burmese I know have any issues getting along with other breeds, or are overly attached to their owners.

I wouldn't pair them with a Brit as the energy levels are too different.

You need to be very careful with Bengals as not all breeders focus much on temperament and health. I would go for a more stable breed (Ocicat for instance )


----------



## Dextercat (Jan 23, 2016)

Moggie14- aw another Dexter cat!! Is he the red one by any chance? 
QOTN - useful link about Burmese. Will have a read when I get some child free peace later! 
My husband had a bee in his bonnet about Bengals, Ragdolls friend. They seem like fun cats to have around, if total pains in the backside at times!! The Burmese are great and we love their mischievous ways. We basically just love cats and now I am no longer working we can be around a bit more for them. 
The Ocicats are beautiful. I had never heard of them! Will definitely have a read up on them too and see if we can't find at a breeder to go and visit. 
Thank you to everyone for taking the time to give me your thoughts! Much appreciated.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Dexter is the black and white Tonk cross. Sam is the red :Happy
If you are open to other breeds, I might be biased but I bet a Tonkinese would fit very well with your Burmese beauties


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The link I gave for the GCCF website gives a brief description of all the cat breeds and the sort of health tests etc to check for.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> In my opinion Burmese look nothing like either Siamese or Tonks! If the link to each breed goes back several hundred years is it still considered to be a link?
> Genuinely interested


I can totally see Burmese in Tonkinese... particularly the older style Burmese, I think they look a lot like Tonks 

Clark is a second generation Tonkinese, so he has Siamese and Burmese grandparents - which maybe why I think I can see more Burmese in him.



moggie14 said:


> Dexter is the black and white Tonk cross. Sam is the red :Happy
> If you are open to other breeds, I might be biased but I bet a Tonkinese would fit very well with your Burmese beauties


I am also biased so totally think a Tonkinese would fit with your Burmese cats (and if you got a tabby Tonk you'd get spots and stripes...). However, there are a few catteries I've seen that breed both Burmese and Bengals, so based on that I'd assume that they aren't a terrible mix of cats!

Maybe it would be worth trying to talk to one of the breeders that breeds both and getting their opinion on how well they get along.


----------



## Helen1990 (Dec 29, 2015)

Someone I know has just got a Bengal kitten and she has two older Siamese cats (I've read the debate above!). She's reported back that so far the Bengal is pretty wild (as they are, think normal kitten x10!) but the existing cats seem OK. I will report back in another week or so!


----------



## Karic (Sep 22, 2015)

I have had Siamese, Burmese, Abyssinian, Oriental and Bengal kittens and cats. My first Bengal was no bigger than a normal cat and the current kitten does not look to be any bigger either. Yes they are active esp. compared to an Abyssinian I have but not any more active than any of the other cats I have had in the past (except the Aby!). I would describe the Bengals as active and enquiring - great cats to have around! My mix at the moment is an Aby, an Oriental and a Bengal.


----------

